# Lost TV series Discussion



## tonyvdb

NOTE: This thread will have spoilers for sure so if your going to start watching it from the beginning on DVD I suggest not reading these posts.


Anybody here Lost when watching Lost? I have been watching it from the beginning and the plot has gotten very complex. I give it to ABC as they have really done there homework keeping the shows linked together although going a bit to far with the time shifting.

This is one series that you either love or hate if you have not followed it from the beginning it simply wont make sense.

I am curious as to what other think?


----------



## Eric D

I'm trying to stick with it, but my wife gave up. 

I'd actually just decided to stop because I saw it falling into what I always call X-File-itis (they're going to jerk you around and not resolve anything as long as the series doesn't get cancelled). (And on top of it, when they do cancel those new shows with a plot line, it's rare that you get the "resolution.")

But right then, they agreed to the plan to move the plot forward. I'm still admittedly :gah: when a character says "I can't (or won't) tell you why," obviously because they don't want to reveal a plot point at a point in the story when it otherwise would make total sense. But I'll probably stick it out.

enjoy,

P.S. LOL for Charlotte's third language this week.


----------



## Wayde

I watched the first season and part of the next. It became a train-wreck IMHO. Like a lot of these shows with the X-Files-itis syndrome. 

It's sad really because they could be such great stories. Sadly in an effort to make money a potentially great story grows into a forgotten seed at the root of what becomes a monster plant that just keeps spewing limbs.


----------



## tonyvdb

Eric D said:


> P.S. LOL for Charlotte's third language this week.


No Kidding:yes:

The plot is a bit far fetched but its got me guessing as to how they plan on wrapping this all up.
Moving the island went a bit far.:rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb

Wayde said:


> Sadly in an effort to make money a potentially great story grows into a forgotten seed at the root of what becomes a monster plant that just keeps spewing limbs.


Well, the smoke monster was back again and thats still got me curious as to what in the world it is and how it came about. The effect is well done IMOP.


----------



## Bob_99

Wayde said:


> I watched the first season and part of the next. It became a train-wreck IMHO. Like a lot of these shows with the X-Files-itis syndrome.
> 
> It's sad really because they could be such great stories. Sadly in an effort to make money a potentially great story grows into a forgotten seed at the root of what becomes a monster plant that just keeps spewing limbs.



I have to agree with Wayde. I also watched it the first year and maybe three quarters of the next although it was hard to tell because it seemed like it was on and off schedule so many times (or maybe that was the third year). 

In any case, I think Babylon 5 got it right. A beginning, a middle and an end in five years, although the last year almost didn't make it because of the network. I think more shows should try to get a good story in a reasonable amount of years rather than convoluting the plot trying to keep it going ad nauseum. 
Bob


----------



## Eric D

Bob_99 said:


> ...In any case, I think Babylon 5 got it right. A beginning, a middle and an end in five years, although the last year almost didn't make it because of the network. I think more shows should try to get a good story in a reasonable amount of years rather than convoluting the plot trying to keep it going ad nauseum.
> Bob


Word. :T

I like it when you reveal plot points when they come up. If you put up a puzzle, the solution should tell us something. The solution to most Lost puzzles was another puzzle, the perfect example of which was the hatch, which became the countdown.... 

I also think actors would like series of a known duration because it would keep them from being stereotyped.

enjoy,


----------



## Sonnie

I hung in there with it all the way through, but it was not without pains and frustration and them seriously dragging out much about nothing. The last season was where I drew the line with it. I got really bored. When and if you get there, you will probably understand, but it really gets stupid IMO. Well actually... it got stupid a long time ago, but I am a sucker I suppose. :sarcastic:


----------



## tonyvdb

I guess for myself its more just a curiosity as to where this will end up. I fully agree that they really push the limits. The last few shows have had some promising ideas but it looks like its going to get al bit silly in the next episode or so.
I'll hang in there just because Im one of these people that will be driven crazy if I dont find out what is up with the island.
I missed the series finales of Quantum leap and Sliders and to this day I still wonder what happened.


----------



## thewire

I don't mind watching the show and in my opinion it's alright, but I'm so glad I rent them. I don't think that I would ever want to look back at previous episodes of people arguing over the most tiny things, and leaning one detail about a character which will in fact end up taking over a a week in front of the screen to appreciate them for their flaws, personalities etc. I liked it better when they used to feature a character or two in each episode, and there was an enteresting end that had you ready to see the next show. Now it seems at the end of each show I'm left wondering what the show was even about, or what I was suppossed to thinking about. Yes, there are still questions about the story that need answering at the end of each show, but they just don't seem to matter as much anymore with respect to the big picture. I could just be missing something, but for an individual such as me that appreciates a complex story with twist and turns, the order of events seems rather choppy as of late. I have heard there are some critical parts of the story comming up.


----------



## Otto

My wife and I continue to watch Lost. Though it's definitely gotten a little crazy and weird, I don't personally care. I really can't even keep up with everything that's happened, so I don't care too terribly much if they wrap it all up. It's interesting this season, and the time shifting stuff has been OK with me. I'm still not sure why they need to get _back_ to the island (other than to help the ones (I don't want to say "others") that they left behind), and I don't know how Locke dies, but whatever. In these types of shows, you just have to suspend disbelief and enjoy it for what it is. I also watch "24" and it's had good seasons and not-so-good seasons. In the end, shows like "Lost" and "24" are better than average TV in my opinion, so I continue to watch 'em. I used to watch "House" but it got boring for me, so I do know how it is when a show just runs its course for a person.


----------



## thewire

If you see the bonus features of the last season disc there is a quick recap of the every season and what they consider to be the important parts of the shows. I thought it was fun to watch. I'm always confussed when they say previously on lost before a show, because what they might recap is always something from a year ago lol.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok, last nights show was mostly a waist of time. If it wasn't for the end developing the way it did I really would have been disappointed And this thing between Kate and Jack is getting really stupid.

One thing that I dont understand who was that woman sitting beside Sayid in the plane as I thought his wife was killed earlier in the season?


----------



## brucek

> One thing that I dont understand who was that woman sitting beside Sayid in the plane as I thought his wife was killed earlier in the season?


Sayid was in handcuffs, so the woman would have been an official escorting him. Sayid was acting as a proxy for Kate where she was originally escorted in handcuffs on the Oceanic 815.

This is the same reason as Locke has to wear Christian Shepards shoes to act as a proxy for the dead body on the original flight.
And Hurley had a guitar just like Charlie did originally.

And perhaps Kate was being strange because she was pregnant from her and Jacks time the night before, making her a proxy for Claire.

Maybe Ben went to see Sayid, knowing he would make good on his threat to kill him the next time he see him, and then Ben pressed charges to get Sayid on the plane.

Eloise Hawking told us about the proxies. You guys aren't paying attention. 

brucek


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok, that helps. this is one show you cant miss an episode or not pay attention otherwise nothing makes sense.


----------



## Eric D

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, that helps. this is one show you cant miss an episode or not pay attention otherwise nothing makes sense.


Isn't that _why _it's called "Lost?" onder:

Re last night being a waste of time: not IMHO - they are back on the island. Doesn't seem to have stopped the time-tripping (yet).

P.S (continuing my series started just last week): favorite line of the evening: "We're not going to Guam, are we?"

enjoy!


----------



## tonyvdb

I wonder if he is going to be one of the people who has to return to the island?


----------



## Eric D

tonyvdb said:


> I wonder if he is going to be one of the people who has to return to the island?


Based on the third person in the Daniel/Charlotte group (I've forgotten his name), I'd assume our pilot is one of those affected by the light. So I think he'll turn up somewhere - just hope for his sake it's not like Oceanic pilot!

Besides, I enjoy seeing the actor in something other than Silverado.


----------



## tonyvdb

Next week looks good as I am curious as to what happens to Loc (Jeremy Bentham)


----------



## mcallister

It seems from reading this thread that a couple of posters may not know this but next season is the last season of Lost so everything will come to an end and conclusion (hopefully). 


Now if we could get someone to pick up Carnevale (HBO) and at least do a movie to finish out the story. Was great at the end of season 2.


----------



## tonyvdb

mcallister said:


> It seems from reading this thread that a couple of posters may not know this but next season is the last season of Lost so everything will come to an end and conclusion (hopefully).


The problem is really they should have wrapped it up already its getting long in the tooth. But its still has some life in it so lets see what happens.


----------



## Eric D

mcallister said:


> It seems from reading this thread that a couple of posters may not know this but next season is the last season of Lost so everything will come to an end and conclusion (hopefully).
> 
> 
> Now if we could get someone to pick up Carnevale (HBO) and at least do a movie to finish out the story. Was great at the end of season 2.


I was actually at the point of stopping just when they came up with that plan. I'd given up on X-files for just that reason - I was sure they wouldn't stop jerking us around as long as they could keep the show going. 

re Carnevale, I think that every show that has a high concept should be allowed to do some wrap-up if it's canceled. They should somehow get it in the contracts.

enjoy,


----------



## sparky77

Still not sure which way to go with the lost series, me and my wife are scifi fanatics, but this series really does have most people lost, I would almost compare to the the 92 to 96 days of our lives with the possession by the devil, it just doesn't make much sense, and the writers just hang everyting for the suspense factor, guess that's just what jj does in all of his films. There's just not enough there for a long running show, finish it off, or gtfo.... 

edit: if your big into scifi, wtf happened to scifii's eureka besides budget constraints?, now that was a good scifi soap opera


----------



## tonyvdb

Last nights show was interesting, they really answered some crucial questions and made some good headway with the plot. Loc really has some thinking to do now given I'm not sure (and I dont think he is either) who is the bad guy anymore.


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, I have a huge beef with the series end of Lost. I was hoping that they would wrap it up with a really good episode and the producers just messed it up. The 2.5hr final show was a HUGE disappointment to say the least and was not worth even watching. 
Anybody else think that it was a huge bomb?


----------



## MatrixDweller

I wasn't too pleased with the ending or season 6 over all. It was a good season if you discounted the prior 5. It was almost like they were told to hurry up and end it. There are well over a hundred unanswered questions that we were left with.

There might be a logical explanation for everything if you analyzed all the episodes knowing what the end was going to be. I'm still thinking that the island was just a metaphor. They were not dead but in a transition state (like a near death experience) and had to work out some issues before going to the next level. Then again maybe it was Vincent dreaming the whole thing.


----------



## celica_pete21

I absolutely loved the series from beginning to end!  I actually wasn't confused that much. The only confusion for me really was season 5, I felt that they didn't really have a plan for the direction they wanted the show to go, but season 6, especially the finale was awesome...just awesome!

As for the things I did not fully understand, I think the thing is you've just got to let those things go. Otherwise you get so hung up on a little issue that it ruins the show for most people. At least that's what I did, and I was sad to see it go. 

Of course, I did like season one when it was a survive on a mysterious island, and wasn't too much a fan when storyline started to go away from the island, but in either case, I still thought it rocked!


----------



## JCD

I liked the series. It did seem to meander a little bit, but I stuck with it anyway.

However, I do think the fans were cheated. The series was partly about the characters, and I didn't need to have EVERY question answered -- but there was some implied promise that we would get SOME answers about what the island was/is. Again, I didn't expect to have everything mapped out for me, but I do feel a little used.

From a character standpoint/resolution, I was fine with the final season. I "get" it and thought they did well enough wrapping up the character's final story lines. The writers may have been a little gratuitous with the killing off of some of the various characters, but it was alright. Reminds me a little of Jacob's Ladder.

There has been a bit of chatter that there would be SOME follow up show -- there is still some money on the table, and Hollywood isn't one not milk something dry when money is involved.


----------



## MatrixDweller

A spin off series or a movie would be nice.


----------



## Vader

Hi all,

I am a little behind the curve, but I just finished watching the LOST finale, and wanted to post my impressions (I even avoided all spoilers... major feat!). In short, I was extremely pleased with the direction the series took, and if I had one complaint it was that it could have been well served by fleshing it out another season, or at least giving season 6 a full 25 episode run (from what I understand, it was a contractual thing stemming from the writer's strike). I felt that most of (if not all) of the significant questions were answered definitively (like what the island is, the significance of the numbers relative to the Dahrma Initiative, how the island was able to "move", etc), and appropriate that some were left for interpretation and speculation (such as what happened in the cave to turn the Man in Black into the Smoke Monster).

My wife and I are starting at the beginning again, and going through much more slowly this time (I bought it on Amazon as a blind buy, and we covered the entire series in 9 weeks, watching 2-3 episodes/night). This time around, we are going to soak in all of the details we missed the first time around, and watch all of the supplemental stuff. Even then, if anybody has contact information for a support group for Lost withdrawals, I would appreciate it...


----------



## Infrasonic

While I enjoyed the series the ending was a great disappointment. It basically ended exactly how a lot of people predicted and I had hoped would not happen. There was a lot of potential but it seemed like the writers took the easy way out.


----------



## Andre

I understand the hatch in the tv show was put into the game World of Warcraft. Its on an island in one of the lakes in the game.. Complete with numbers


----------

